# Alpine 3342 EQ question



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello all,

I have two Alpine 3342 control units (one of the hidden parts), on both of the control units I have, the green does not work in the display part. Wanted to ask if anyone knows how the LCD ( if it is an LCD I'm not sure) turns from orange to green, I had both apart recently and do not see any bulbs going to the display, unless they are under it.

I think the green would be easier to see during the day than the orange. Can't believe I have two of these and both work fine in orange but not the green.

First one I bought was sold as not working but P.O. must not have changed the color over to orange as I did when I got it and than it worked, in orange anyway.

Thanks


----------



## gerson80 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi, if you still looking for this info I have the manual on electronic, let me know


----------

